# Tetras jumping tank



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Are you sure you have TETRAS...I have never seen them ever get close to the top MUCH less jump out.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Almost all fish I have ever kept could be called jumpers at different times. If they are spooked, being chased, or even just in a rush to get food, they may fly out of the tank. It is not in their genes to avoid falling out of the water. Doesn't happen in nature so they have no sense of watching for that hazard.


----------



## Trickerie (May 10, 2012)

I would look into an egg crate top. You can cut the piece to fit snug. The only gaps are the small gaps in the egg crate itself, which would be quite a feat for a fish to jump through. Here is what I mean:










I use these on all of my tanks with rims now 



Kisa said:


> I had six rummynose and six cardinal tetras to begin with. This 18 gallon tank was restarted about two months ago because of algae. After 3 jumped to their death, I bought a glass top from ADA. Thought my problem was solved.
> 
> Recently, for the past three nights I am losing a tetra because they jumped out of the tank. It has to be through the 1 inch gap around the glass lid.
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

I've only had one rummynose jump and die... and that was only because they were acclimating. How long have you had them? They also could use more numbers to be more comfortable.


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Check your water quality. Most fish do not jump to their death that often


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Whenever my fish or shrimp jump, it is also at night when lights are out (even though I have moonlights). I've never picked up a dried up fish in the day time.

I think they are definitely spooked while sleeping by another fish or shrimp.

In all the fish I've had, chilli rasboras jump the most, then celestial pearl danios, then rummies. My ember tetras and cardinals never jumped.

I fill my water to the very top in my open top tank.


----------



## Drowki (May 8, 2012)

I never had a cardinal or neon jump from the tank. They only go to the surface when I am near the tank (they know I am their meal ticket). They also follow me, and run away from my roommates. 

I would do the egg crate as the person suggested, or a screen from a sliding glass door (home depot). 

1" opening... just seems weird why are they jumping out like that.... out all the luck that 1" hole they jump out.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I have an open top on a 150 and have kept Rummy's, Green, Neon, Glolight, etc. with no jumpers ever, do you think a larger fish is bullying them, the night is feeding time for some species and it can get ugly after lights out. There are no catfish etc. in the tank? Also as you indicated water parameters can be another reason to jump so keep a close eye on the parameters too.


----------

